# Retrofit Air con to VW



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I know this isn't a new topic/question so my apologies for that.

However, I can only find posts relating to retro fitting of cab air con in Fiats so please can anyone tell me how to find a company here in Kent that could quote me for retro fitting cab air con into a VW.

We may have a contender Topaz to view this weekend (yippee) but I know it doesn't have air con and that was one of our 'must haves', (boo)however it is an automatic (yippee ) so I am not going to let it go without having a look at it.


Cheers for any suggestions.


Maura


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Maura, 

We fit roof mounted air con units, whether this is of interest do not know, please give Glenn a call on Monday if interested. 01-580-881288. 

Regards


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Maura,
> 
> We fit roof mounted air con units, whether this is of interest do not know, please give Glenn a call on Monday if interested. 01-580-881288.
> 
> Regards


Hello JohnsCross, I didn't know you were registered on here, how nice to see another Dealer posting.

Thanks for info - I did only want dash air con but thanks anyway. Have been to see you a couple of times over the past few years - sadly not to buy :-(

Cheers

Maura


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mauramac said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Maura,
> ...


Hi Maura,

Thanks, your always welcome, so is anyone else, they dont have to buy!

Save you calling if ever your interested in anything, just check our website first.

Happy Camping and Good Luck with your search.

Regards


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

mauramac said:


> I know this isn't a new topic/question so my apologies for that.
> 
> However, I can only find posts relating to retro fitting of cab air con in Fiats so please can anyone tell me how to find a company here in Kent that could quote me for retro fitting cab air con into a VW.
> 
> ...


Hi Maura,
I have recently had a quote from Reader Air Conditioning to fit a cab air con to my VW Lt35 Autosleeper Medallion (£1359 + VAT) . They can be contacted at 
Unit 3 Boundary Business Centre Boundary Way Woking Surrey GU21 5DH England
Tel: +44(0)1483 726300 Fax: +44(0)1483 729300
Email: [email protected] Web: www.readerair.co.uk

They need the vehicle for 3-4 days. 
Very prompt reply to email.
Probably going to have it installed in the New Year.
Hope that this helps,
Cheers
Brian


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Brian

Thanks very much for details, I will get on to them in the morning for advice about the Topaz. 

I have just been told (elsewhere) that it may not be possible to retro fit cab air con to a 2.5 van due to lack of available space in the engine bay for compressor etc :? 

It seems it's fine in a 1.9 engine. However I'm sure the spec from A/S says it is an option from new for either size so I am a bit confused as to the accuracy of that piece of advice.

Thanks again - seems Kent is short on Dealers and MH fitters/service etc  

Maura


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yes*



mauramac said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Thanks very much for details, I will get on to them in the morning for advice about the Topaz.
> 
> ...


Yes you can retrofit and there will be space for the compressor.

>Click Here<

Above is a link to Diavia Delphi You should be able to find the kit for the VeeDub.

Trev.


----------

